

Ask HN: Where is the big Google spreadsheet of developers? - apollo5

I remember there being a great resource of developers and designers, worldwide, on a public google spreadsheet.  Anyone have any ideas on where it is?<p>Many thanks!
======
ashraful
List of all HN Spreadsheets (you are probably looking for the contractors
list):
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdEN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdENvNUJJTjYxY2lVa0RqUzJhTHFqT0E&usp=drive_web&authkey=CIeUndcL&authkey=CIeUndcL#gid=1)

~~~
apollo5
Perfect! Thank you very much!

